
Google admits changing phone settings remotely - jonbaer
https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/technology-45546276
======
kryogen1c
Given that phone OSes are guest VMs on an unreachable host and managed from a
centralized authority with push-permissions, this shouldnt be surprising.

Is this news because of how easy it was accidentally rolled to production and
applied to more people?

